# Are pre cooked shrimp ok



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi, i just got an elong and rhom and i'm feeding them chopped cod fillets,smelts and small pre cooked (just boiled) shrimp. I've noticed that they don't really like much of the cod and smelt but they go nuts for the shrimps. Are these pre cooked shrimps ok for them to eat or should i try to buy uncooked ones and try if they go nuts for them? Thanks.


----------



## khmerboiRED (Jul 15, 2008)

Im not sure if pre cooked is cood for them. I personally never tried feeding my P's anything cooked. Your probably best off feeding them raw shrimp, at least that's what I do. Their digestive system isn't like ours and it could hurt them later on. Not sure but here's my advice.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Cooked shrimp lose all the good nutrients when they are cooked. It will not hurt them but you will not be giving them as many nutrients. I would stick with anything raw......not cooked.


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

cobrafox46 said:


> Cooked shrimp lose all the good nutrients when they are cooked. It will not hurt them but you will not be giving them as many nutrients. I would stick with anything raw......not cooked.


Bingo. And if you can get them to eat the shells as well its even better.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2009)

Cooking removes or oxidizes some of the nutrients, but obviously the food is still quite edible.

An interesting example of this was the eskimos (inuits) that were able to subsist on an diet of just meat because they never thouroughly cooked the meat, preserving many of the vitamins.


----------



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

really? never knew about the shells


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Yeah from what I understand, shells help their color too!!


----------



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

didnt try feeding mine shrimp yet, but should go buy
all i see tho is pre cooked, got to find a place that has raw


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

if you have an asian market around they usually carry them.


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks guys, first thing tommorow i'm going to get my boiz sum nice tiger shrimp to feast on.








Then, i'm gonna make myself some pasta with alfredo sauce and lots of pre cooked shrimp!!!


----------



## sandman503 (Feb 10, 2009)

most grocery stores carry un cooked shrimp.


----------

